# Help with putting blade back on ConairPro TurboGroomII



## angelag1111 (Feb 6, 2009)

Anyone have the ConairPro TurboGroomII Clippers?? I managed to get the blade off but now I cant get it back on. The directions are not helpful. 

IE:
To replace the blade set: Turn clipper motor on (WHAT???) and replace the existing or new blade by sliding it onto the metal tongue. Snap the blade set back into the housing..

Turn the clippers on??? I must be missing something here. To remove the blade it does say to turn the clipper to the OFF position. 

Help...... My dog is half groomed and I can't finish him.. lol


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Almost all clippers are "supposed" to have the blade put back on while the motor is running. It slides the cutter in place on the drive, and snaps the blade into place. If you haven't tried that, do it. Make sure you didn't snap down the metal "tongue" that the blade slides over..if its laying flat, use a flathead screwdriver to open it back up, then slide the blade over it..


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

angelag1111 said:


> Anyone have the ConairPro TurboGroomII Clippers?? I managed to get the blade off but now I cant get it back on. The directions are not helpful.
> 
> IE:
> To replace the blade set: Turn clipper motor on (WHAT???) and replace the existing or new blade by sliding it onto the metal tongue. Snap the blade set back into the housing..
> ...



Yep, you have to turn the clipper on in order to replace the blade; you "can" in theory replace the blade with the motor off, but you will wear out the blade drive really quickly; it's also alot harder to snap it on, while the motor is off, because you are having to force the driver to move into position. When the clipper is running, the blade drive just slips under the blade and into place.


----------

